# Talsperre Bautzen



## Petrich (17. Oktober 2004)

War jemand von euch in den letzten Wochen Tagen in Bautzen an der Talsperre habt ihr vom Ufer was gefangen bin mir ziemlich unsicher |kopfkrat ob ich da mal wieder hingehe im Mai is ja ganz gut gelaufen mit den Hechten aber jetzt?;+


----------



## Zanderseb (17. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Talsperre Bautzen*

Weiß nicht so ganz.
 Ich wollt auch mal wieder hin turteln.

 Du darfst aber nur mit Kunstköder angeln.
 Und das Maß fur Hecht und Zander beläuft sich auf 60cm.
 Mit Boot darfste auch drauf.

 Also das richtige für mich.|supergri

 Aber ich war dieses Jahr noch gar nicht dort.

 Die Talsperre wurde 1999 komplett abgelassen um den Damm zu sanieren.
 Vor dem Damm stehen jetzt die Zander,da sie sich nun im tiefen sammeln.
 Und die TS Bautzen ist ja bekanntlich nicht sehr Tief.
 Vor dem Damm ca. 8-9 Meter.
 Der rest 2-5 Meter.
 Eine super stelle für das Frühjahr ist der Einlauf
 Der Toßbeckenkanal ist dann Ideal.:m

 Dort hattet ihr bestimt auch eure Hechte gefangen.
 Doch jetzt wirst du ohne Boot ziemlich aufgeschmissen sein.

 Der Raubfischbestand wird dort duch Besatzmaßnahmen überaus hoch angesiedeld,um das Zypreniedenproblem in der griff zu bekommen.

 Also wird das mal ein sehr gutes Gewässer .wenn wir Angler es zulassen.


----------



## Petrich (17. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Talsperre Bautzen*

Hatte meine Hechte bei Burk beim Einlauf stehen manchmahl so 20 Spinnfischer kann mir nicht Vorstellen das man da Was fängt


----------



## Zanderseb (19. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Talsperre Bautzen*

Doch doch.
 Da geht immer was,im Mai-Juni.:g

 Doch der Bestand muss erst hochkommen.
 Das wird schon wieder,obol ich erfuhr,dass nur Hechte gesetzt wurden.#c


----------



## stefan0975 (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Talsperre Bautzen*

...hat denn dieses Jahr schon mal einer paar Barsche oder Aale gefangen? Evtl. auch Karpfen? Freue mich über jeden Bericht!

Stefan


----------



## Elbfischer3 (12. September 2006)

*AW: Talsperre Bautzen*

Hallo,

kennt sich jemand aus, ob es mittlerweile einen Bootsverleih von Ruder/Angelbooten am Stausee Bautzen gibt? 

Wäre dankbar über sämtliche Infos darüber:m

Viele Grüße


----------



## just_a_placebo (13. September 2006)

*AW: Talsperre Bautzen*

Schade, dass sich keiner in Bautzen auskennt... ;(


----------



## uziegler (13. September 2006)

*AW: Talsperre Bautzen*

Leider bin ich bis jetzt auch noch nicht an die Bautzener Talsperre gekommen, aber wenn ich richtig informiert bin haben wir doch mehrere Bautzener im Board. Und stefan0975 sollte sich dort auch etwas auskennen.


----------



## Elbfischer3 (13. September 2006)

*AW: Talsperre Bautzen*

Ja, aber leider ist der Stefan momentan seit Mitte Juli nicht mehr im AB aufgetaucht. Wer kommt denn noch aus Bautzen??? Kann jemand helfen;+ Hiiiillllffeeee ich will ein Boot mieten:c


----------



## Vodnik (14. September 2006)

*AW: Talsperre Bautzen*



just_a_placebo schrieb:


> Schade, dass sich keiner in Bautzen auskennt... ;(



he, he, ich kenn mich sehr wohl in bautzen aus! bin doch ein original bautzner jung ;-) + senf-junkie noch dazu!

soweit ich weiss müsste es an der tsp 'nen bootsverleih geben, früher gab's zumindest einen...

@ zanderseb
wenn du den einlauf + kanal von der vorsperre her meinst, dann schau mal etwas genauer in dein gewässerdingens, dort ist nämlich rot = sperrzone!!! ist auch durch bojen gekennzeichnet. da sollte man sich nicht unbedingt erwischen lassen... abgesehen davon hab ich dort früher vor dem ablassen, als es noch keine sperrzone war auch immer gut was gefangen. es wurde ja damals sogar teilweise vom damm oben mit twister direkt in den tosenden "kessel" hinein geangelt! da wurde so mancher zander und dicke barsch rausgeholt. heutzutage undenkbar...


----------



## Elbfischer3 (14. September 2006)

*AW: Talsperre Bautzen*

Hallo Falk,

ist ja interessant. Ich habe damals auch in Oehna (Einlauf) meinen ersten Zander gefangen, aber wie Du schon sagtest ist das jetzt nicht mehr. Hast Du vielleicht Daten, Telefonnummer oder irgendwas vom Bootsverleih???

Wäre Dir sehr Dankbar, wenn Du da was ausfindig machen könntest.

Danke Dir schonmal.


----------



## Angel Andi (14. September 2006)

*AW: Talsperre Bautzen*

Es gibt einen Bootsverlei am Strand der hat aber glaub ich nur Trettboote. Aber ich kann nich sagen ob der jetzt (nach dem Sommer) noch Boote vermietet. Also einen Bootsverlei für Angler kenn ich hier nicht. Vom Ufer sieht es zur Zeit einwenig mau aus weil viel Wasser abgelassen wurde ca. 4m seit dem Frühling. 
Ich habe meinen letzten Hecht vor einem Monat vom Ufer aus gefangen. Seitdem war nichtsmehr vom Ufer aus zu holen :c . Einen Barsch konnte ich dieses Jahr hier nochnicht fangen, was wohl daran liegt das ich nur vom Ufer aus angel. 
Aber Karpfen wurden schon große Exemplare gefangen, nicht von mir, da ich dort nur auf Räuber angel. Aber von anderen Anglern hab ich da schon von großen fängen gehört. Ich hoffe ich konnte weiterhelfen. |wavey:


----------



## Vodnik (14. September 2006)

*AW: Talsperre Bautzen*

ja, der von Angel Andi erwähnte bootsverleih ist der, den ich auch meinte - "strandseite" bei Burk. früher gabs halt dort besagte tretboote und auch richtige ruderkähne zum ausleihen.


----------



## Elbfischer3 (14. September 2006)

*AW: Talsperre Bautzen*

Vielen Dank Euch Beiden,

naja, vielleicht ist das ja DIE Marktlücke dort nen Bootsverleih zu eröffnen 

Schade ist es schon, dass an einem so schönen großen Gewässer mit dem fischbstand nur Privilligierte mit Boot an die fetten Fische kommen.

Greetings from

ME


----------



## just_a_placebo (14. September 2006)

*AW: Talsperre Bautzen*

Mich hat vorhin einer von dem Bootsverlei zurückgerufen. (ne endlich nach 3 Tagen...) Er meinte, dass die zwar auch 2 Ruderboote hätten, mit denen man auch angeln fahren kann, diese jedoch 5,-€ die Stunde bzw. 25,-€ am Tag kosten. Außerder ist dort früh vor 9 keiner da... auch nicht am Wochenende. Damit hat sich die Sache für uns erledigt. Falls doch mal jemand eines der Boote mieten möchte: hier die inet site. Der andere Bootsverlei hat nach eigener Aussage nur Tretboote und keine zum Angeln geeignete Kähne... Nen sinnvoller Verlei mit guten Preisen und Verfügbarkeitszeiten wäre da echt ne Marktlücke...

René und ich sind morgen mit dem Schlauchi auf der TSP. Kommt jemand von dort und hat ein Boot? Dann könnte man sich ja auf dem Wasser, oder am Ufer auf ein Bierchen, treffen. 

flo


----------



## Angel Andi (14. September 2006)

*AW: Talsperre Bautzen*

Naja ich hab leider kein Boot aber vieleicht sieht man sich ja mal. Währe ja nicht schlecht, so auf ein Bier. Da kann ich auch gleich meine neue Rolle testen  . 
Übrigens den Hecht auf meiem Avatar hab ich auch an der TS Bautzen gefangen. Undzwahr in der Malsitzer Bucht wo der Bootsanlegesteg der Anglervereine ist.


----------



## maschy (8. März 2008)

*AW: Talsperre Bautzen*

Hey Leute wie siehts aus?
Mal wieder paar Fangmeldungen aus der TS Bautzen zu vermelden???


----------



## theundertaker (8. März 2008)

*AW: Talsperre Bautzen*

Liebe Grüße aus Görlitz..jetzt Köln^^


----------



## maschy (8. März 2008)

*AW: Talsperre Bautzen*

Gruß zurrück, aus Bautzen#h


----------



## maschy (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Talsperre Bautzen*

Juhu bald gehts wieder los auf Hecht, Zander und co. an der Talsperre 

Was haben denn unsere Karpfenspezies bis jetzt an den haken da bringen können???


----------



## Zanderfan1 (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Talsperre Bautzen*

Hi,

ich überlege demnächst eine Woche am Vorstau Bautzen zu fischen. Gibt es irgendwelche Raubfischfänge in letzter Zeit am Vorstau?

Gruss und Danke 
Zanderfan1


----------



## Spinnerbait (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Talsperre Bautzen*

Hi,
stimmt es das der Stausee wieder mal leer wird?|kopfkrat

MfG
Spinnerbait


----------



## schuh-28 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Talsperre Bautzen*

ne soll wohl nicht stimmen hab das von ner guten Quelle....ne freundin is friseurin und hat als kundin eine frau von der landestalsperrenverwaltung;-)


----------



## Bobster (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Talsperre Bautzen*

Tja, wenn das so ist...

"Frisösen" lügen nicht ..


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Talsperre Bautzen*

Was willst du?


----------



## Andreas2984 (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Talsperre Bautzen*

Hallo, wir würden gern mal nach Bautzen an die Talsperre zum angeln kommen, habt ihr eine Idee wo man sich ein Boot ausleihen kann, gern auch von privat!?


----------



## cort1983 (18. November 2013)

*AW: Talsperre Bautzen*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine Frage. Vorab möchte ich sagen, dass ich kein Schlupfloch suche oder irgendwelche halblegalen Sachen probieren möchte. Es geht mir nur darum, ob das möglich ist oder nicht:
Da es sich in Bautzen ja um eine Trinkwassertalsperre handelt, darf nicht mit Köderfischen oder anderen Wirbeltieren als Köder gefischt werden. Wie sieht es jedoch mit Tintenfisch-Fetzen aus? Darf man das?

Petri,
Cort


----------



## Bobster (18. November 2013)

*AW: Talsperre Bautzen*

Dieser "Uralt Tröt" gehört -wenn er denn noch aktuell sein sollte- verschoben in den dazugehörigen PLZ-Bereich.


----------

